# Denon AVR988 + Mission M-cube 5.1



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi,
I'm new here,nice to see you guy.
I bought one Denon AVR988 and Mission M-cube 5.1 last week, and pre-wiring(laid the lines on the floor).
It's awesome when watch DVD, but it feel a little weak at mid-range when listen to music.
Thinking about add one more pair of either bookshelf or floorstand.
Is there anyone has same kind of experience or some better idea?
Thanks.:coocoo:


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey I just noticed this thread. I don't have much experience with the speakers you have but it's pretty common that speakers of this size have troubles with mid. It's really hard to get a 2" driver to reproduce any kind of low frequency. What are you proposing? Do you want to add an additional set of speakers to play along with the one's you have? Or are you looking to replace them? Anything you have in mind? What are your constraints (size, placement, etc..)?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Thxgoon,
Thanks for your reply.
I'm looking for one pair of bookshelf to play along w/ the speakers I have.
My concern is the mid needs to be clear and solid, also the price.
Do you think that KEF IQ-1,2 or Canton 103 are good choice, or should I just go for Mission M-3 series?
Thanks.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't have personal experience with any of those speakers so I can't really say. I'd be tempted to stick with Mission in the hope that the voicing would be similar.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Bill,

I recommend going with the Mission so that you at least have the same matched system. As you can see in my signature I have all Mission with the exception of the sub and center channel. My issue with any cube system like you have is that they simply have no mid lows to them at all. by adding some M3's you may find that not using the cubes and just the sub will be your best choice as you will most likely have to much highs and mids with all of them running.
Does the sub have any sort of adjustments on it?


----------

